# My new unit progress thread



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Firstly iv been a member for approx 4 years but very rarely post, due to working fulltime and running 2 buisnesses. I aim to post much more on here and show you some of the work iv done, some detailing, and some other car related bits. So i suppose this is kind of a newbie post again! Anyway onto the thread title.

Well i suppose not much of a progress thread as its nearly complete now but a story of the past few weeks for myself. I will be careful not to advertise anything as im not a paid up supporter but will be in due course.

Anyway, wind back to the begining of september, at my engineering job the whole factory been called into a meeting we were told that 48 out of 60 of us would be losing our jobs. During the past year i have been running a buissiness along side my fulltime job and working some money into it. Now it was put it all into the buissiness and see how it goes or find another job, I had a quick look but think my heart had already settled on what i wanted.

We had to carry on working until the end of october, so id looked round quite a few units, the one i really wanted wasnt willing to negotiate on price so i left it, and decieded on another, a week or two and finally got the keys to my unit. Not huge at 1380sqft but would suffice for now (i only intend on staying here a year to see how it goes, i got a years lease with monthly breaks i can leave at anytime). I will move somewhere more permenant then.

Heres how it looked when i got it.









































































The office was decent sized but i didnt need a huge office, it was also in my opinion, extremely unsafe! Only one thing for it, pull it down. I was told i could do what i wanted aslong as the toilet remained. (under the office)
So i set about getting it down.



















I had a small break where i was considering this monster, had a couple of porsches but always wanted a white gt3rs with black wheels and graphics. One turned up local mmmmmm










Anyway after taking most of the office down i decieded that id keep a small one over the toilet as this had to remain anyway. A small part was also available underneath for all my ******** goodies. This was a mock of my plan.










More of that later, i started to paint the walls, thought wouldnt take long, mistake! 110l of masonary paint and an aching body and a weeks worth of graft finally got the paint on there.

After one coat! The bricks just soaked it up!




























Couple more coats and a hand from the gf!





































And back to the office area. Hers how it was from the office.




























I had already made the stairs myself, so i needed a banister/railing to stop people falling off.










The gf doing the last of the painting!





































I then found an offcut of carpet just big enough!










The desk and filing cabinet were left by the existing tenant and needed cleaning so some apc did the job.

Before










After



















Now with the carpet in.



















How it looked, i know the post osnt straight im awaiting some bolts to attach it the wall.










Yellow doors!










After



















My helper that day










The shutter door before










And after, been painted to the bottom since










Glossing of the banister etc



















My racking for bits, under the office, Quickly chucked together last nite so will be adjusted










And finally a paint of the floor




























A couple of random pics that were on my cam amongst these.

One of my tegs in snow foam










Left half of the bonnet corrected then coated in supernatural, the right left alone as i picked it up, no wax at all! Apart from a small square i limeprimed then put megs #16 on it.










So thats the progress so far, not much left to do, il keep you update, just to note all the work done was all my own work, no contracters of any kind, my gf and my pooch. I come from an engineering background but never used wood. Wood is so much easier to cut than metal, ha ha.

Hopefully you will hear more from me in future and anyone is welcome to pop in if your local. Near Bradford btw


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

That unit is looking loads better! Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

great job :thumb: good luck


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck with the business 

What will you be doing?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work.

Looks like a nice little unit and one very loving and understanding Girlfriend :thumb:

Ill enjoy following this thread.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

All the best with your new business venture.


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks good keep it up and all the best


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! Understated and with stuff in it Im sure it will look even better! 

Good luck with the business!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks nice geat little unit u have there


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi coxy, where you based.
I'll have to pop in for a coffee, unit looks good by the way.:thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a massive improvement - it looks really good. I want one


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice one mate - looking good so far! Looks similair size to one of our units, it's amazing how different they look once you've done your own thing to them :thumb:


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

youve done a great job there mate keep up the good work would love my own unit


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind comments, its a bit like a bare house at the moment. Spent a fortune on bits and bobs to ensure i have everything.

I have a kettle with full coffee/tea making facilities and biscuits (essential)
Some banners and wording to go up.

All my cleaning bits to go in.

Should be more welcoming then

Once im a supporting member ill tell you more of the services we provide unless a mod can agree im allowed to say?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good so far, would'nt chance advertising until your a supporter like me though, just incase a Mod does'nt like it


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good effort, keep it going hope the business works out well :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

tatsn amzing transformation there, top job mate! :thumb:

and the mrs even helped you :doublesho lol


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Well done mate, nice work!

I also would love a unit but dont think i could afford the monthly payments.

What kinda engineering backgroud did you come from?

I'm currently a maintenance fitter, our numbers went from 30 to 15 last year due to payoffs. Cany stand skilled guys getting paid off when there are so called "engineers" in shirt and ties that dont know anything keep their jobs. Our factory runs so top heavy its unreal.

Anyway rant over, again well done mate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice work there Coxy, I'm looking forward to any updates :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent stuff, keep the pics coming


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Well done Alistair, looking good... I'm glad to see you got the g/f and the dog helping out... you'll be importing chinese immigrants next


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, presume it was a Mk1 GT3RS with an aftermarket vinyl kit and wheels refurbed in black when the anodised silver bits started to corrode...

We repainted a few of those wheels back in the day.


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Well done Alistair, looking good... I'm glad to see you got the g/f and the dog helping out... you'll be importing chinese immigrants next


Alistair? Are you confusing me with someone else? My names Graham!!!!! :doublesho

Yeh the gf helped alot, must be lucky, iv even given her da lessons!

Dog didnt do much but hears everything, bit small for a guard dog tho!

Some more updates tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

coxy said:


> Alistair? Are you confusing me with someone else? My names Graham!!!!! :doublesho


Yeh!! C'mon Steve. Get his name right for goodness sake:lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops, sorry, chap... wrong coxy... LOL, too many coxy's around 

Anyway, ahem, :cillamodeon: same question to number two... :cillamodeoff:

What about the RS?!! I'm dying to know, it's a cool car. And well done on the unit.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

big improve on the unit, good luck with the business :thumb:


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> What about the RS?!! I'm dying to know, it's a cool car. And well done on the unit.


What RS? Are you still confused, on my way back there now to do a little more work.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice one matey, you've def added value to the unit for the Landlord - looks great. Good luck in your new venture!

Chris


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

coxy said:


> What RS? Are you still confused, on my way back there now to do a little more work.


there is 2 different people on the forum called Coxy

i thought the same when i read it and u had a very low post count too


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

I think the years of sniffing dodo juice are starting to show their effects Dom :lol:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's a cute dog!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Coxy, I should have added to my earlier post a good luck wish for your new venture:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lot of work that mate, interested in what size the place is and where you got the floor/wall paints.

Gav


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

coxy said:


> What RS? Are you still confused, on my way back there now to do a little more work.


This one, you dope... it's your pic!!! :wave::thumb:










GT3...RS

I used to work at a place that specialised in servicing and tuning them.

This looks like a 996 GT3RS that has had the wheels refurbed from the original red/blue due to corrosion of the alloy rim. Tasty looking car.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

not far from me bradford


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Apologies dod factory i must be losing it too! 

The wall paint was from b&q, ended up using 110L of the stuff! The floor paint was from ebay il try find you the seller but was about £50 for 40L. 

The unit is 1380sqft. Quite small for what i do but this is a see how it goes unit, before i get into a bigger and longer lease hence why im not making it mint. 

I do have some more pics if you bear with me


ps i must be the real coxy as iv the official name all the other wannabes have numbers etc!


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Lovely little unit chap. I hope all goes well with your new venture. 

I must admit, for a moment I did also think you were Audi Coxy. lol


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

V nice. I knew I'd spotted an ITR in the early pics 

Best of luck with the business.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Lol! Thought I'd better say "Hi!" from the other Coxy (recently sold our RS!).

Must be in the name! Even I was confused at first!!!

Good luck fella! Hope the new business venture works out:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nice 

think i would have kept the original office space, just improved it


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Small update.

Boards cut for the shelving










Tap and hosing ran for the pressure washer



















You can see from here how much extra room the old office took up, it wasnt just the space, the old office was dangerous! The keen eyed will see the non slip matts on the steps! Considering glueing some grit to them aswell make them extra safe.










The rest of floor given a coat and the bits already done got an extra coat!










Mum found a scratch on the front of her eos, so had to sort that for her. Ended up washing, claying, some carlack and megs #16, all looking good and protected for her! No pics unfortuantly. Scratch-

Before










You can see one of my type r's here, there all over the place, drives my mum wild!

After


----------



## Bendee (Oct 30, 2009)

good effort mate looks good, loving the teg aswell.


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

*Update*

Well im on the final stretch adding the last of the bits and pieces.

Firstly the essentials! Kettle, coffee, and music!!!










And a comfy couch to take a break, or for customers! Just waiting for the floor to cure, you can walk on it now, but was advised to leave cars for a week.










Il be paying up and opening officially in the new year.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

must be cool to get your own place like you have, u mention "one of your type r's"
what kind and how many do u have lol


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow!! go for it mate. Your pics take me back twenty odd years when exactly the same thing happened to me. I was made redundant, took on an old bakery and turned it into a shop and small garden centre. Thing is the premesis were in a similar state with 5 separate rooms all needing similar work to yours. Point is.. I ran the busines for 15 years and it did me proud as I sold it and am now retired on the proceeds. Hope your business works as well for you as I'm sure it will from the effort you are putting in. Good luck.:thumb:


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Thankyou, iv got 3 type r's, 2 civics and one teg, iv about 10 cars atm, that may give you a clue as to what else i do.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

coxy said:


> Thankyou, iv got 3 type r's, 2 civics and one teg, iv about 10 cars atm, that may give you a clue as to what else i do.


porn star ? :lol:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Pimp:car:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, when's the unitwarming party???!!! 

PS Not sure about the Megs flag tho' :lol:


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> OK, when's the unitwarming party???!!!
> 
> PS Not sure about the Megs flag tho' :lol:


Supply me with a dodo flag and i will put it up! Gains you free entry to the unit warming too


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, we do need to get some made, it is true


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, we do need to get some made, it is true


too right ya do!! :thumb:


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Quick update, racks all full, well theres is some more stuff iv to move across yet!!!

All should be good for the new year


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nice looking unit, where is it based?


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

West Yorkshire


----------

